# Wind Map



## gmcunni (Oct 28, 2012)

looks pretty cool, no idea how accurate it is

http://hint.fm/wind/


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Oct 29, 2012)

This is super cool!!!


----------



## Nick (Oct 29, 2012)

Very cool, need to bookmark that!


----------

